# Return



## Phil (Jun 9, 2011)

Would a 14 inch return be ok for a 2&1/2 ton ac with a 3ton drive furnace, or would I need to adjust the furnace?


----------



## cascadehvac (Apr 27, 2011)

14" return should be plenty of air getting back to the furnace


----------



## spinfisher (Nov 29, 2010)

Would 16" be better?? The reason I asked is because I increased my return from a 14x24 to a 16x 25, less noise and more air movement. seem to help, any opinions? Mine was a 2 ton unit.


----------

